# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map your job

## Jaxilon

Take a real life job you have had or currently have and turn it into a map. 

You could map your office but you could get creative and visualize your job activities as features of a map. 

For instance:
-If your job feels like another form of slavery perhaps you could map a coal mine with various features to represent what you deal with. Complete with Orc slave drivers, hehe.
-If you are a Doctor maybe you could map a Shaman's tent or the Medical bay of a Space ship.
-If you are a Boxer you might map an Gladiatorial arena.
-Software Dev? Maybe draw up a Mage Tower because half the world doesn't know what you are up to anyway.
-The best one would be if you are a map maker  :Smile:  Can you map map making? That would be awesome, but don't forget the domain of the River Police!

State the job and then translate it into a map, what do ya think?

----------


## ravells

I really like this suggestion - it's fresh and original!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Hah!  If I tried to map my current job, most of the labels for locations would be something along the lines of "Here thar be really stoopid peoples."  I'd likely have to go with one of my previous jobs just to avoid going insane.  Still, though, it is an intriguing idea and it might be fun to see what people came up with.

GW

----------


## waldronate

My job would look just like the one shown below:

----------

